# brown sugar



## dmontgomery (Jan 15, 2013)

question for yall experts out there. hopefully I post this in the right spot if not please let me know where it needs to go and ill move it there.

a lot of these awesome recipes call for brown sugar, when I go to mix it in with the other spices its still clumped together. can yall share yalls secrets on how to dry It out. please and thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 15, 2013)

You should get a lot of responses on this D.  We recently had quite a bit of discussion about keeping our rubs from clumping.

Here is a link to the thread where the discussion took place.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133450/making-jeffs-rib-rub

No need to type it all again - You will find some excellent advice in this thread.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## dmontgomery (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks for the reply I will go look into this...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

I told what I do in that same thread he showed you. I bake mine at 200 degrees in the oven...on a cookie sheet. Spread it out a bit.  Cook for about 20 minutes. Then I use a coffee grinder and grind it to a powder. Never clumps again.  Hope that helps!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 15, 2013)

or just spread it out on cookie sheet and leave sit out and dry...  turning occasionally


----------

